# Helmet?



## jello24 (Apr 10, 2010)

Looks Good: Sandbox Classic Helmet or Bern Baker

Great Quality: Smith Maze

I can attest to the quality of the Smith Maze. It's my current helmet, fits a Spy Platoon, Oakley Crowbar and any other Smith goggle, and can withstand head-pounding hits to solid ice if that's what you're after. Really lightweight, you won't feel it after your first ride down.

But if you just want to look good, get a Sandbox or a Bern. My friend has a Bern Baker, and it's the only helmet that I've seen that fits well with an EG2 or any of those big fishbowl-type goggles.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I just ordered a Watts Hard Hat from Bern, basically a ventilated version of the Baker. Check out the different approach to safety in the Hard Hat's Brock foam.


----------



## antman747 (Mar 1, 2011)

Just picked up the smith vantage. Its light and doesn't box my ears.


----------



## d15 (Jan 12, 2012)

Sandbox and Bern are junk.

The only quality helmets I've tried are Maplus and currently Smith.
RED is okay. The only other company I want to try is Giro.


----------



## honeycomb (Feb 6, 2011)

I like my giro revolver, it's comfortable and you can put speakers in the ear pads. I think it looks good, got it for $55 at a local store.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

There is a new model from smith this year, that is looking pretty damned good.


----------



## qwezxc12 (Oct 24, 2010)

jello24 said:


> Looks Good: Great Quality: Smith Maze
> 
> I can attest to the quality of the Smith Maze. It's my current helmet, fits a Spy Platoon, Oakley Crowbar and any other Smith goggle, and can withstand head-pounding hits to solid ice if that's what you're after. Really lightweight, you won't feel it after your first ride down.


+1 on the Smith

I have the white 1% Maze in XL, upgraded from an older Smith Holt... super comfy, warm, and 11oz. Like it's not even there. Plus, fits perfect with my Phenom gogs. Ear pads are zippered for tunes if you're into that.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

d15 said:


> Sandbox and Bern are junk.
> 
> The only quality helmets I've tried are Maplus and currently Smith.
> RED is okay. The only other company I want to try is Giro.


Have had my Bern Watts for two seasons now and absolutely no complaints... extremely comfortable. :dunno:


----------



## cjs2002 (Nov 15, 2010)

tried on a few helmets last night. my favorite was the Giro Surface S.


----------



## Steez (Jun 25, 2011)

I have the smith holt, looks good, light, no complaints


----------



## rider89 (Jan 27, 2012)

So smith seems to be the most popular, I will try a few on this weekend and let you guys know what I decide. Thanks for the help!


----------



## lh66 (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm a big fan of Smith helmets as well.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Helmets are like boots. Find one that fits first or you defeat the whole purpose.


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

Smith Mazes are awesome. super light weight and you won't even notice its there.

Bern's fit quite comfortably too.

I find that sandboxes just look cool. they fit kind of weird, and i don't like how it doesn't wrap around the back of your head.


----------



## AlexS (Feb 12, 2010)

Brrr noo youve got it wrong coming off a concussion I'd get a helmet with a penis on it if that was the best quality helmet on the market


----------



## mrmidWest (Sep 26, 2011)

Giro revolver, excellent mix of style and price!


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

I've had multiple Bern helmets for snow and skate... they are comfy and most importantly, they work. 

I've also had Smith, which makes good helmets, but I like the Bern fit better (simply preference).

Pro-Tec is another that I will always like and have used on and off for over 20 years, beginning with skateboarding.


----------

